# HDR with Scanned Slides



## avil (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a set of slides that I shot in 1983 for a presentation on abonadon coal breakers. It was actually presented as a slide a slide show and none of the images were ever printed  

I am looking to take the best 15 shots and make prints for a possible display at a local historical society. What makes these slides interesting is every structure that I shot has been demolished. 

Some Questions:

 I have several nice structures that were shot on a tripod and they all have bracketed images. I am going to have the lab scan them for me and I would assume to keep all the setting identical. Any other recommendations.

 I have lots of single exposures as well, and I am sure between Camera Raw and Exposure Fusion I can get some good results. The good news is that everything was shot with low ASA slide film so grain is not an issue. What DPI should I be looking for to get the highest quality image possible?

Thanks


----------



## Bynx (Jan 10, 2011)

Obviously the highest DPI that the scanner can produce. The more dpi the more detail and the bigger the size you can print that will maintain that detail.


----------



## ghache (Jan 10, 2011)

scanning a film/slide at 9800 dpi is retarded.(max dpi on my epson v500 )  i did it a few time and it produice 250 mb jpg files.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 10, 2011)

avil said:


> I am going to have the lab scan them for me and I would assume to *keep all the setting identical*.


Make sure you tell them to do that.  If you don't, they will probably try to 'fix' the over and under exposed ones.


ghache said:


> scanning a film/slide at 9800 dpi is retarded.(max dpi on my epson v500 )  i did it a few time and it produice 250 mb jpg files.


Yeah - I never scan at the max resolution.  The files are just too big for my machine...  4800 dpi gives my slightly more than 6000x9000 pixels.  That's big enough for me.

9600 (highest on my scanner) dpi would give you 9000 pixels on the short side.  (9062x11232)


----------



## avil (Jan 11, 2011)

We actually came up with about 30-40 slides that we like. Almost all of of them are shot with Kodachrome 64 and a few with Ectachrome 100 (I think). The labs prices are pretty high for the scans. Is their a low price scanner out their that can do the job for me? I don't want to sacrifice quality but if we are 90% their with my own scanner I'll take it. Plus I could just sell it when I am done. I am looking at printing 8 x 12's. Thanks.


----------

